# Biscuit the tiny tiger (pic heavy)



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I have never had a kitten who is so bold, she is totally fearless bless her, I am still seperating the dogs and Biscuit at night and supervise them during the day but she just doesn't care that they are a lot bigger than her


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

bless your dogs being so gentle to your kitten.
our old dog was mum to a rescue kitten, and he was a full male. :s


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics Jem..their faces at herTheir baffled like Whats that mooching around us and she's like Yep get used to me boys am here to stay...love it


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww bless she is brazen isnt she?
The dogs are good because they know she is a baby, she is gorgeous


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Crikey she is fearless aint she? All 3 are lovely.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aw what a little sweetheart, she's so brave!


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

What gorgeous pics 

Your kitten and dogs are lovely, she is a brave little thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments its taken a few weeks but they are used to her now thankfully  x


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

So nice to see dogs with cats.


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

Awww, shes beautiful...and your dogs. Lovely pics. How tidy is your house  lol

xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Fickle said:


> Awww, shes beautiful...and your dogs. Lovely pics. How tidy is your house  lol
> 
> xxx


lol I do happen to be a bit of a neat freak


----------



## beth1471 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Ohhhh, what a confident little kitten 
She is so tiny and so cute 
I wish my 4 would be like this  but im working on it


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Fickle said:


> Awww, shes beautiful...and your dogs. Lovely pics. How tidy is your house  lol
> 
> xxx


I had to go back and check lol

great pics Jem


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

What luvley pics they are all stunning


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics your dogs and kitten are gorgeous 

Your kitten has no fear lol


----------

